# Searching for Help for acquiring a policing job



## Willrosa

Hey everybody, thanks for reading! I'm looking at many of the job opportunities posted here and I'm noticing majority of them require you to have graduated from a police academy already...what the hell? Seems like the military BOHICA set up, figured you would get your training as your on your way to landing your job..... I recently separated from the army as an infantryman and im trying to get on my feet and start a normal life. If anyone can point me in the right direction for getting into one of these academys i would GREATLY appreciate.. I've tried googling the municipal academy or whatever and all i get is a website laughing at me, saying, YOU NEVER GET THIS like borats sister...HELP!!!! ARWBAFUYAG)@


----------



## canhockjmg

Did you take the Civil Service exam in April?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Welcome to my world kid. 

You can try the self-sponsor route...


----------



## Guest

LOL. When I go to work, I have to do welfare checks on Cowboy now....


----------



## CJIS

Try a different state if you really want to get into the job.


----------



## nesafety

Try campus PD?


----------



## Willrosa

canhockjmg said:


> Did you take the Civil Service exam in April?


Yea i think so, is the civil service exam the same one as The Dept of Correction Officer 1 exam? 
And I've applied for some campus PD's, or at least the ones that dont require the academy thing....So i guess go to a local police station and request a sponsor? is that how you go about that sponsorshipness thing? hahaha..... GO BRUINS


----------



## csauce777

Willrosa said:


> Yea i think so, is the civil service exam the same one as The Dept of Correction Officer 1 exam?
> And I've applied for some campus PD's, or at least the ones that dont require the academy thing....So i guess go to a local police station and request a sponsor? is that how you go about that sponsorshipness thing? hahaha..... GO BRUINS


If you're serious about a sponsorship to the academy, I'd start by contacting your local Chief and requesting an appointment to meet with him. Bring a resume, wear a suit, and be serious about your aspirations and goals. MAYBE you'll have some luck.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

5-0 said:


> LOL. When I go to work, I have to do welfare checks on Cowboy now....


Hahahaha... Shuddup.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*If I could do it again I would have put myself through the LA county academy, which was run @ some community college (I forget the name of the CC). I would have done this at the earliest possibly age, which I believe is 21. The academies in CA are recognized by most states so you would become pretty marketable nation wide. Plus, you get to live in LA when your 21, which is a great experience.............*


----------



## Foxy85

5-0 said:


> LOL. When I go to work, I have to do welfare checks on Cowboy now....


Cowboy has made several Q-5 statements to me. Everyone keep a close eye on him.....


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Just because *YOU* didn't wanna wear the tin foil hat I made you...


----------



## Deuce

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Hahahaha... Shuddup.


----------



## honor12900

mtc said:


> I'm calling troll now...
> 
> NOBODY's that stupid !! If he really found his way to the DOC exam, then he'd know how to find the state CS test.


Agreed.


----------



## Lookinforacopjob

Willrosa said:


> Yea i think so, is the civil service exam the same one as The Dept of Correction Officer 1 exam?
> And I've applied for some campus PD's, or at least the ones that dont require the academy thing....So i guess go to a local police station and request a sponsor? is that how you go about that sponsorshipness thing? hahaha..... GO BRUINS


This could be the stupidest quote I have ever seen on this site.... You deserve to work for the DOC.


----------



## Willrosa

Well my fathers in the DOC...Was pretty easy for him to tell me where to go, Im not trolling, sorry if I have no idea about how Massachusetts runs things...they dont really teach us the rules and regulations of applying for different jobs in the army... And if i had a website about shit i knew about i wouldnt call you stupid for posting in the correct section looking for help on it...



Lookinforacopjob said:


> This could be the stupidest quote I have ever seen on this site.... You deserve to work for the DOC.


 Oh yea i forgot POGs get to spend there days doing nothing, therefor having time to perfectly plan out their little princess road to happiness....CM high speed


----------



## Guest

Willrosa said:


> Well my fathers in the DOC...Was pretty easy for him to tell me where to go, Im not trolling, sorry if I have no idea about how Massachusetts runs things...they dont really teach us the rules and regulations of applying for different jobs in the army... And if i had a website about shit i knew about i wouldnt call you stupid for posting in the correct section looking for help on it...
> 
> Oh yea i forgot POGs get to spend there days doing nothing, therefor having time to perfectly plan out their little princess road to happiness....CM high speed


lol. I like this kid. Stick around bud.

You've got


----------



## Eagle13

Let me give you a bit of real advise from someone who knows the road of candidacy quite well...find out about two things, Google and AMBITION!


----------



## mpguy

Bingooooooooooooooooo!!!

You can find anything on Google! Last week I think I found Jesus! :teeth_smile:


----------



## Willrosa

mpguy said:


> Bingooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> You can find anything on Google! Last week I think I found Jesus! :teeth_smile:


hahaha, are you riding a fucking donkey? that is heroic

---------- Post added at 13:19 ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 ----------

Well i landed a job as a security gaurd at TF green airport, should be a good start to get my foot in the door, looking forward to it actually....finally something that actually requires security, hopefully i get to practice some BJJ on some asshole....Pretty excited about getting back into the mindset!!!! Love being on my toes....:stomp:Keep it tight gentlemen, thanks for keepin america safe =P


----------



## niteowl1970

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sooo, this translates to what, you're with the TSA now??? and BJJ, what the Eff is that? Ball Jerkin and Jiving


They have airport police at T.F. Green and TSA providing security. They might have contract guys doing some observe and report duties though. Either way.. He's either a cop or a crotch grabber.


----------



## 7costanza

BJJ, Brazilian Jiu -Jitsu.



> hopefully i get to practice some BJJ on some asshole


Brilliant, sounds like you will be employed about 5 mins. Thanks for Serving though, I appreciate it.


----------



## Willrosa

7costanza said:


> BJJ, Brazilian Jiu -Jitsu.
> 
> Brilliant, sounds like you will be employed about 5 mins. Thanks for Serving though, I appreciate it.


Not like im gonna go in there and just fight people....if I had that mentality I would probably have been in jail already....bunch of negative nancys on this forum...thought you guys were men?


----------



## Willrosa

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sooo, this translates to what, you're with the TSA now??? and BJJ, what the Eff is that? Ball Jerkin and Jiving


Nah its just a private security company, only 10.50 an hour....i doubt ill get any high speed equipment....but at this point I''l take anything that can get me involved with networking, im sure getting familiar with TSA and the TF green police will have some sort of benefits, if not at least i can throw it on my resume and make it sound pretty badass:shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

Willrosa said:


> Not like im gonna go in there and just fight people....if I had that mentality I would probably have been in jail already....bunch of negative nancys on this forum...thought you guys were men?


Plenty of men here, but if you really think you are going hands on with anyone in the early stages of your career (in security no less), you can enjoy a short career...but a LOOOONG career in Youtube infamy when someone iPhones you putting someone in a guillotine while their kid screams with a Mickey Mouse hat on.



Willrosa said:


> Nah its just a private security company, only 10.50 an hour....i doubt ill get any high speed equipment....but at this point I''l take anything that can get me involved with networking, im sure getting familiar with TSA and the TF green police will have some sort of benefits, if not at least i can throw it on my resume and make it sound pretty badass:shades_smile:


If you try to make an airport security gig sound badass on a resume, everyone you send it to will see right though it. Take a deep breath, take the ball-busting here with a grain of salt, and read the hundreds of threads here about employment.


----------



## Willrosa

5-0 said:


> Plenty of men here, but if you really think you are going hands on with anyone in the early stages of your career (in security no less), you can enjoy a short career...but a LOOOONG career in Youtube infamy when someone iPhones you putting someone in a guillotine while their kid screams with a Mickey Mouse hat on.
> 
> ^^^ hahahahah that sounds awesome....but no i have been looking, but i need a job NOW, and that whole making it sound badass thing was a joke....but honestly I dont see how working in a airport wont help in some way shape or form....and trust me I'm a professional when it comes to ball busting, but prefer it coming from my comrades and people i know...Obviously theres some hostility with some people here for unknown reasons....but I AM seeking further employment...and this site is a good resource for that, and im utilizing it as best I can...i just see no need for the sarcasm and cocky remarks on my thread, I didn't ask for that, I asked for help, but nonetheless for the people who were actually helpful... THANK YOU!!


----------



## Guest

Well, it's how we roll here. It's Masscops. Guys are salty, experienced, don't know you from a hole in the wall, and have answered questions like this a million times. What did you think was going to happen when you said you hoped you could BJJ some asshole? 99% of the people you run into are going to be normal every day citizens that resent being felt up. If there really is some badass terrorist in the building, doubt that you will be getting the nod to take him down.


----------



## 263FPD

Did he really say "SponsorshipNESS?"


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Everytime 5-0 swings by to do a wellness check at my residence, my sodium levels increase by 200%. 

Just kiddin' bro!!!


----------



## Guest

Willrosa said:


> and trust me I'm a professional when it comes to ball busting, but prefer it coming from my comrades and people i know...


If you aspire to be in law enforcement, you better get used to it. The big difference is that on here, the ball-busting is good natured. When the bad guys and general public start busting your balls, it won't.



Willrosa said:


> Obviously theres some hostility with some people here for unknown reasons....


Go read some threads in "MassCops Gold" in the "Shooting the Breeze" section, and it will make perfect sense.


----------



## Willrosa

Alright well this was a waste of time, I did type a long paragraph but i decided not to continue feeding the trolls.....to those of you who provided advice, thank you!!!!!! and for those of you who dissected everything i said , congrats, and for the MP's who pulled security on the chow hall, I apologize for my skin being less thick than yours...

I leave you with this

http://militaryfail.net/wp-content/uploads/stupid-terrorsts.jpg


----------

